# 4 all your hydroponic needs! everything and more!



## geethberry (Dec 18, 2012)

they sell everything you will need to grow hydroponically, from  hydroponic lights, ballasts, bulbs, water tanks, fans, filters, timers,  grow tents, growing media, nutrients and much much more.

We sell our own brand Gaia which complements our own soil and hydro tops  products and of course We sell brands such as Bio G Power, Canna,  Advanced Nutrients, BioBizz, Vitalink, Dutch Master, Fox Farm, GHE,  Hypro, growth technology, Ionic, etc

Spam Removed


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 18, 2012)

yummm spam! it's good on toast its good as a roast its tasty tasty meat-like spam.

whammy, you just got another red pebble!


----------



## williamraed (Dec 19, 2012)

As we all know that Hydroponic is one of the best and well-known strategy to develop vegetation without ground. These days, there are so much individuals use this strategy to develop vegetation. I had also develop some vegetation of it, so I would really like to buy some hydroponic factors.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2012)

williamraed said:
			
		

> As we all know that Hydroponic is one of the best and well-known strategy to develop vegetation without ground. These days, there are so much individuals use this strategy to develop vegetation. I had also develop some vegetation of it, so I would really like to buy some hydroponic factors.


 
WHAMMY! :giggle: How about a Red Pebble! :rofl:

awww......we kid......


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 2, 2013)

Lmao good times


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 2, 2013)

williamraed said:
			
		

> As we all know that Hydroponic is one of the best and well-known strategy to develop vegetation without ground. These days, there are so much individuals use this strategy to develop vegetation. I had also develop some vegetation of it, so I would really like to buy some hydroponic factors.




thats the worst sales pitch for gear ive ever hurd.....LOL

me no speaky engwish, u wi-key to buy-e a bubble SUPER water ebb FLOWER and fro tray?

:ignore:


----------

